# KETO Diet



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The ketogenic diet is a high fat, adequate protein, low carbohydrate diet, primarily used to treat difficult-to-control (refractory) epilepsy in children. The diet mimics aspects of starvation by forcing the body to burn fat rather than carbohydrate. Normally, the carbohydrates in food are converted into glucose, which is then transported around the body and is particularly important in fuelling the brain. However, if there is very little carbohydrate in the diet, the liver converts fat into fatty acids and ketone bodies. The ketone bodies pass into the brain and replace glucose as an energy source. When the body produces ketone bodies-a state known as ketosis-this has an anticonvulsant effect.[1]

The diet has just enough protein for body growth and repair, and sufficient calories to maintain the correct weight for age and height. The "classic" ketogenic diet contains a 4:1 ratio by weight of fat to combined protein and carbohydrate. This is achieved by eliminating foods high in carbohydrates (starchy fruits and vegetables, bread, pasta, grains and sugar) while increasing the consumption of foods high in fat (cream and butter).[1]

Most dietary fat contains long-chain triglycerides (LCT), but a form of coconut oil can be manufactured that contains only medium-chain triglycerides (MCT), which are much more ketogenic.[1] A variant of the diet known as the MCT ketogenic diet uses MCT oil to provide between 30 and 60% of the calories. Carbohydrates and protein can be increased a little, which allows for greater freedom in planning meals.[2]

Example of A keto or Ketogenic Diet

Keto Diet

(Fast Fat loss Diet)

Meal 1: 6 whole eggs

Meal 2: Protein Shake with water & handful of nuts (almonds/pistachio's etc)

Meal 3: 1 x Chicken/Turkey Fillet or tin tuna with salad + 2 Tablespoons olive oil

Meal 4: Protein Shake with Water & handful of nuts (as meal 2)

Meal 5: 1 x lean beef steak or fillet fish + fibrous vegetables (broccoli cauliflower)

Drink at least 2 litres of water daily

Supplements to assist a ketogenic diet

Protein Powder (reflex instant whey, nutrisport 90+ or PHD 

pharma whey)

Fish oil capsules

Thermogenic Fat burner ( reflex sida cordifolia, usn Xedra cut etc)

Lipotropic fat burner ( L-Carnitine, CLA)


----------



## bonusbatter (Aug 20, 2009)

i tried to do this about 1 month ago to get to a low bf% but it really is hard, or at least i found it to be. i just love carbs too much. i have cut them out quite abit though


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been on a diet based on this. During the week I have porridge in the morn but that will be all the carbs I have apart from in my shake. Then at weekends I live a little and will go to the pub and maybe have a little pasta. Im nearly at 75 kg from 83 kg.


----------



## madison (Aug 23, 2009)

You can get a tube of Ketosticks from the chemist. Amazon.co.uk: ketostix

You put one in your stream of urine then it change colour and tells you when you are in the Keto stage.

On a low carb diet look out for bad headache,s and lets say a upset belly. And bad breath and body odour.

The diet works. Boxer,s and bodybuilder,s have been doing something similar for some time.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't believe how good I feel. I'm getting more energy out of less food but it seems to last through training as well. Have done the headache thang abut though.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Bang on 75kg Wednesday. Tink I'll start to have more varied diet now. Away on a biking weekend that will consist of a tipple or two and some bad food as they never had good veggie grub at bike fest's. No more fat guy. Lost over a stone.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Bang on 75kg Wednesday. Tink I'll start to have more varied diet now. Away on a biking weekend that will consist of a tipple or two and some bad food as they never had good veggie grub at bike fest's. No more fat guy. Lost over a stone.


did you go to the bmf spitfire?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

No it was a rally in Oxfordshire. It was a good weekend lots of sun. And some good bands.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Bang on 75kg Wednesday. Tink I'll start to have more varied diet now. Away on a biking weekend that will consist of a tipple or two and some bad food as they never had good veggie grub at bike fest's. No more fat guy. Lost over a stone.


How long you been on the diet?

Thinking of going on myself actually.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I think I was at it for a four week period. I stuck to it 5 days a week and relaxed it a little on weekends. I was on holiday for the third week so was only dieting for 3 weeks. I didn't find it too difficult. Although when I went to the shops I bought loads of goodies then put them in the cuboard and forgot about them.

I was surprised at how much energy I had. My body seemed to be using energy more sparingly.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

marc said:


> Keto Diet
> 
> (Fast Fat loss Diet)
> 
> ...


I usually suggest 3-4 litres of water even if not following a ketogenic diet, some want more depending on their total bodyweight.

Refeeds are essential, some need them every 4th day others can do them every 7th.


----------



## ljsayat13 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been on a diet based on this. During the week I have porridge in the morn but that will be all the carbs I have apart from in my shake. Then at weekends I live a little and will go to the pub and maybe have a little pasta.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey im thinking of trying this out but ive got several daft questoins first.

1 I normally have a protien shake when i wake up, do the eggs cover this?

2 Does the adding the cream to the shakes work?

3 Do I have to have 6 eggs? I dont want to lose weight only to have cholesterol kill me... is it alright to have a small bowl of oats instead like spitfire does?

4 What is a refeed?

5 And if it wouldnt be to much trouble, could you do a full week timetable for me just so i know how to get the hang of it.

6 Can you use no-xplode on this diet?

7 Isnt this in essense the Atkins Diet?

I think thats all my questions for now thanks alot guys


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Hey im thinking of trying this out but ive got several daft questoins first.
> 
> 1 I normally have a protien shake when i wake up, do the eggs cover this? yes - although you can still have a scoop of protein powder if you want to 2 Does the adding the cream to the shakes work?
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool thanks alot, just wondering when do you normally start to see results?


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

ive got my own thread on my diet/suppliments in the suppiments section, but im tempted to modify my diet even further to do this but with one exception... I have oats in the morning (no protien but will modify that) and then i have a protien shake with my salad after the gym.. BUT i have my shake with 400-450ish (half my mixer) of skimmed milk, 50g protein (nutrisport 90+ choc) and 1 tablespoon of creatine mixed in.

I tried it with water... a pint almost of it.. i was nearly physically sick... i couldnt finish it. Oddly tho, i had one of my work mates vanilla nutrisport isolate protien (purple labled tub) with water and it was 'ok'.. which is why i tired mine with water the next day and the difference was insane. I was reccomended choc.. and it is ok with milk.. but water is a no go.. unless i put wrong mixture?..

i know its not ideal but until my choc runs out.. im gonna have to stick with milk (red top skimmed) though.. unless people can offer suggestions to make it better?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Keto diet is pretty hard, physically and mentally ime.

Physically because youre low on glucose and your body is screaming from this, the way it did it for me is that I just really wanted something sweet, anything sweet but chose not to as I wanted to succeed on the diet.

Mentally, I just wanted to eat carbs lol, I wanted to have that feeling of being satisfied after a meal and sitting down with my top jeans pocked undone.

The results paid off though but took a fair few weeks along with a fair bit of cardio (hiit and cardio prior to breakfast).

Just make sure youre sound with the amount of fat youre consuming. I bought an optimum blend from holland and barret.

Keto sticks are good as to determine whether youre in ketosis or not, you can get these from boots for about 4 quid. I was about 5 days for me to get into ketosis but on the net, ive read some people reaching it within 48 hours.

i found out this can be due to insulin sensivity, in terms of someone being able to create and use it quickly as opposed to slowly. iirc, this also relates to carb sensivity and unfortunately for me, im on the lower end of each spectrum :sad:


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Diet Plan:

Meal 1: 2 or 3 whole eggs scrambled, poached, or made into an omlette (fried in olive oil)

Meal 2: Protein shake with water & handful of mixed nuts

Meal 3: 1 x Tinned fish or either sliced ham, chicken or turkey with salad + 2 Tablespoons olive oil

Meal 4: Protein shake with water & handful of mixed nuts

Meal 5: 1 x Fish, lean beef (mince or steak), or poultry + frozen mixed veg

And as much water as I can drink, the supplements I take are,

-With breakfast 3 fish oil tablets, 1 Solgar Multi vitamin tablet, 1 Vitamin C tablet, and 2 nutrisport cut 'n' burn capsules

-30 mins before training another 2 nutrisport cut 'n' burn capsules

-with dinner 1 Vitamin C tablet

*The inevitable questions lol-*

Does the plan above look right?

Can I replace either meal 2 or 4 with a yoghurt and mixed nuts? because I have a protein shake after training.

How long should I do it for?

Do I need to do these refeeds, and if I do what would I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Once again...just to remind everyone if you are working at an anaerobic capacity - you will really struggle on this and probably feel like crap for your first week...I know I tried it - lost a stone in a month but as soon as I trained MMA/anaerobic stylee (i.e not lift some weight wait 3 mins lift some more on and on for an hour) I died big time....you need to keep the fat very high just to make it thru especially the first week and no matter how muych you take it will not get you thru a MMA style workout as their is not enough "ready" energy for your body to use.

If you wanna cut weight and do MMA I would suggest having some carbs for brekkie and then some 1 or 2 hours before training - so you can train hard - if your still struggling and can't work any harder or cut anymore food get a fat burner....if you do as I suggested re above your are no longer in ketosis as you have had more than your daily allowance of carbs - so your body is out of that mode...you can't do "something like it"and expect the same results you are either in ketosis or not - so your are either doing the keto diet or not - yep, you can do something similar but to say you are doing the keto diet is then not true (I don't think this has been made clear in the past threads - from my readings).

All said and done it will shift fat and water weight very effecdtively (quickly) - if you follow it properly if you do not get results you are doing it wrong i.e the something like version above when you are not in ketosis.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What weight are you EB? And how active are you? how many training sessions per week/type of training etc...i only ask as you may be under/overeating for the amount of training your are doing or weight you are at


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

90 kgs at out 23% BF

muay thai two times a week, grappling once a week, weight training twice a week, and cardio once a week. normally in the afternoons/ evenings


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

More fats and calories are needed for breakfast i would be inclined to include a steak with the eggs if you can stomach/afford to have steak most mornings - failing that include more eggs


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Im a student, so steak everyday would be a no lol how many eggs would we be talking about? Other than breakfast being light is the plan alright?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Im a student, so steak everyday would be a no lol how many eggs would we be talking about? Other than breakfast being light is the plan alright?


id go for 10 whites and 3 yolks. would be approx 40 odd grams of protein that has like 90% bioviability, so its a better source than having even chicken, steak or a protein shake.

about 15 g of fat in 3 yolks.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks sound mate, either a protein shake with nuts in the morning for added fats or like My man Mandirigma says Eggs are your friend at breakfast and there cheap


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks alot guys im gonna start this on monday, off home over the weekend so ive got no chance lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

This year's newest and supreme is the UGG Argyle Knit 5879 Boot for a different look.

Related Articles:

UGG Adirondack

UGG Argyle Knit 5879


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Any body on this diet at the moment?

I like it for fat loss, but find that when MMA / Fight Training I gas out easier ??

Any1 else have this problem???


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Increase fat consumption.


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

i have, but fat isnt used as quick as carbs is it? so not as much ready energy?

if im wrong fair enough dude... just tryna figure out how to keep the tempo up and stick to the diet for a few more weeks to shed pounds


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, this echoes my earlier posts...

Although I am currently doing the Anabolic Diet (probably even stricter than keto) I've lost 5kg in 12 days and get to be in carb heaven this sat P.M and Sunday yeah)...again keep fats real high and in my case I'm taking Yellow Bullets to help clear my "foggy moments" and add energy and I'm sweating like a bucket as well - feelin' good tho.

Any low carb diet whilst doin anaerobic work you are gonna feel it - hence why before a fight everyone who cuts hard then carb loads as soon as possible (as well as helping going bigger/heavier than the weighed in!).

I am doing the anabolic diet as I get to "carb load" for 1.5 days everyweek (after the initial phase in) and I am not doing MMA at the moment just doing limit strength and hard circuits to help with fat loss - I just wanted a kick start from my lack of training and diet during snowy December when I could not get in my gym aka shed in the back!!!!. :laugh:


----------

